# Flip light switches?



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Yup you sure can, i had a few in my house like that and was wondering what the person was thinking when they installed them.

Make sure you turn the breaker off before doing this, no need to get a shock for no reason.


----------



## Jim Hart (Feb 23, 2009)

Make sure that they aren't threeway switches (two switches controlling one light). They will end up "backwards" again if they are.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Are you sure these aren't 3-ways? If they really are single poles then they should say "ON" and "OFF" right on the switch. 

If the switch reads "NO" instead of "ON" then obviously it is installed incorrectly and should be turned :laughing: . 

As was stated previously, turn off the power and turn the switch right side up.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

EBFD6 said:


> Are you sure these aren't 3-ways? If they really are single poles then they should say "ON" and "OFF" right on the switch.
> 
> If the switch reads "NO" instead of "ON" then obviously it is installed incorrectly and should be turned :laughing: .
> 
> As was stated previously, turn off the power and turn the switch right side up.


 None of the switches in my house have ON on them! 
The toggle has a little bump exposed when in the ON position!


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I find it funny how some people install switches and receptacles upside down. Most of my receptacles in my house were upside down. But yeah it's safe to switch it.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 31, 2008)

Red Squirrel said:


> I find it funny how some people install switches and receptacles upside down. Most of my receptacles in my house were upside down. But yeah it's safe to switch it.


There is no such thing as upside down when it comes to receptacles. It is all a matter of personal preference. I typically install receptacles ground down in residential and ground up in commercial/industrial. This is something that gets debated all of the time amongst electricians. Everyone has reasons why their way is the right way and the other way is wrong, but there is no code or manufacturer recommendation that guides this, as I said before, just personal preference.

_edit to add : I just noticed Red Squirrel is from Canada and I have no idea about the Canadian Electrical Code so I may be wrong in correcting him, it could be a Canadian thing. However, in the US, my statement holds true._


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

*Switch "switching" Upside down!*



Jim Hart said:


> Make sure that they aren't threeway switches (two switches controlling one light). They will end up "backwards" again if they are.


A good way (for beginning DIY'rs) to identify a Three way Or Four way Switch is to see if it has ON/OFF markings. If it doesn't. It's a Three way switch!!! (No matter what):yes::no::drinkon't Drink and Drive!!!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

This is the story as I've always understood it.

From another source: 

_"Years ago ,the code did require the ground port be on top in medical facilities only._

_The reasoning was in the event a metal object were to fall onto a plug that was not inserted completely, the metal object would hit the ground prong first, and not cause any sparks. I believe this was due to the highly flammable anesthesia that was used back then._

_Since large union contractors typically did the hospital work, this practice of the ground on top filtered out into other jobs, and is still done by many contractors as a standard._

_Otherwise , there is no specific requirement by any code."_

True or not, I cannot say.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Willie T said:


> This is the story as I've always understood it.
> 
> From another source:
> 
> ...



That is interesting. I work at a hospital and most of the plugs ARE upsidedown. It's a fairly new building too (1990).


----------



## techprincesse (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the responses all! I dont have my internet at the new house yet so I have to wait til work to reply. All of mine say ON and OFF except the 2 dimmers which say nothing. One is a rotary dimmer and the other is a sliding dimmer.

Now I have 2-3 switches that are missing switchplate covers and I cannot find the proper cover for them. Are there any online sources to find hard to find switchplate covers? I have 2 that is large rectangle on one side and then what looks like 2 circular outlets on the next. I tried Home Depot, Lowes and even Walmart and cannot find this type for the life of me...


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I like to install duplex receptacles with the ground on bottom for a reason: It makes them look like two chinese faces saying "who?". :whistling2: Thanks, David


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

*discussion about Rotary Dimmer!*



techprincesse said:


> Thanks for the responses all! I dont have my internet at the new house yet so I have to wait til work to reply. All of mine say ON and OFF except the 2 dimmers which say nothing. One is a rotary dimmer and the other is a sliding dimmer.
> 
> Now I have 2-3 switches that are missing switchplate covers and I cannot find the proper cover for them. Are there any online sources to find hard to find switchplate covers? I have 2 that is large rectangle on one side and then what looks like 2 circular outlets on the next. I tried Home Depot, Lowes and even Walmart and cannot find this type for the life of me...


Just one question. You stated in your original post that some switches, including dimmers were installed upside down. How can a rotary switch be determined to be upside down?... (No matter what):laughing::no::drinkon't Drink and Drive!!!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

A lot of dimmers these days are not rotary
They slide up & down


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Thurman said:


> I like to install duplex receptacles with the ground on bottom for a reason: It makes them look like two chinese faces saying "who?". :whistling2: Thanks, David


Haha never looked at it that way, though I always found they look like mad faces. :laughing: Some guy called nema must of had a good laugh designing all the plugs we use today. A lot of them look like funny faces.


----------



## techprincesse (Aug 20, 2009)

I meant I had 2 dimmers total in the house. One is rotary and the other is sliding, but you slide down to turn it on and slide up to turn it off. I havent had a chance to flip these lights yet, still unpacking and purging... And some were screwed in so tight they cracked at the screw in the middle. I need to find a source to buy switch plate/outlet covers that are nonstandard since once they are taken off they will surely not be able to be used again.


----------



## Chucky Jesus (Jul 21, 2009)

For recepticles, I put ground hole up for those that are controlled by a wall switch, all others have ground hole down.
CJ


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

*whoch side is UP?*



Chucky Jesus said:


> For recepticles, I put ground hole up for those that are controlled by a wall switch, all others have ground hole down.
> CJ


But it's interesting that in most Catalogues, and in Spec. Grade and Hospital grade and in Hospitals, the "Ground" terminal is displayed on top. (No matter what) :yes::no::drinkon't Drink and Drive!!!


----------

